# Problem in Epson Stylus T10 Series



## cruzbinoya (Jul 18, 2011)

Please help..
I am about to print however when i click the print icon, a message appeared "General Error." "Delete all print jobs and turn the printer off. Remove any foreign objects from inside the printer. After a few minutes, turn the printer back on."..
I followed the instruction twice but still the above message is still appearing. The printer in connected and its ready but no green check icon and its light is red. What should i do to fix it? My printer is "Epson Stylus T10 Series.. Thanks and God bless!


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi cruzbinoya,

According to the manufacturers site the fault is either an incorrect installed cartridge or a paper stuck in the paperpath.

1. Turn off the device.
2. Check that there are no papers stuck in any of the covers.
3. Reinstall the ink cartridges.
4.Contact technical support line


----------

